# z24i upgrade?



## d21 (Apr 27, 2005)

does anyone know what kind of performance parts you can get for the z24i motor. I have only found an cam and headers. Are there engines that swap parts with this or is this motor have no performance parts.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I wish there was, but it wasn't designed for performance at all. You could swap a "L" head on it and then your options open back up again. Just by doing that, you will get more power. But then you loose your emmisions.


----------



## d21 (Apr 27, 2005)

510Mods said:


> I wish there was, but it wasn't designed for performance at all. You could swap a "L" head on it and then your options open back up again. Just by doing that, you will get more power. But then you loose your emmisions.



Thanks for the info man. What do you mean an "L" head. Im a newbee when it comes to import stuff. Are any ka24de motor parts swapable? Where would i go to find the "L" performance parts and will that head mess with my twin plug design?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

d21 said:


> Thanks for the info man. What do you mean an "L" head. Im a newbee when it comes to import stuff. Are any ka24de motor parts swapable? Where would i go to find the "L" performance parts and will that head mess with my twin plug design?


an L head is off of an L series engine, im not too sure on it all, but i do know that much, and i really dont think any ka parts would be swappable.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

The "z" series motor you have is the later "emmisions" version of the earlier "L" motors used in datsuns/nissans. There are slight differences in the block. But nearly all the components like alternator and those brackets can be exchanged. On your twin spark plug head, the intake and exhaust passages are narrow and sharp, restricting flow and will not allow porting. The "L" head from an L16-L18-L20B will bolt right up, and allow you to port polish, install larger valves, and put in bigger cams. It will bolt right on your motor. The distributor, intake, and exhaust will need to be gotten off the donor "L" motor also. You will get an small power increase just by doing that also, cause the "L" head will raise the comp ratio from the "z" head. KA24 parts will not swap over. The KA has larger chambers and bolt configurations are different.


----------



## d21 (Apr 27, 2005)

510Mods said:


> The "z" series motor you have is the later "emmisions" version of the earlier "L" motors used in datsuns/nissans. There are slight differences in the block. But nearly all the components like alternator and those brackets can be exchanged. On your twin spark plug head, the intake and exhaust passages are narrow and sharp, restricting flow and will not allow porting. The "L" head from an L16-L18-L20B will bolt right up, and allow you to port polish, install larger valves, and put in bigger cams. It will bolt right on your motor. The distributor, intake, and exhaust will need to be gotten off the donor "L" motor also. You will get an small power increase just by doing that also, cause the "L" head will raise the comp ratio from the "z" head. KA24 parts will not swap over. The KA has larger chambers and bolt configurations are different.



thanks for the info but where can i find these parts mainly the performance ones


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Try the ads at the top of this page. Mossy Performance etc. They should have links to lead you to others.


----------

